# Mercedes SLK towed to Spain



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

So I've bought a 1998 B564 Hymer, and my plan was to use it in Northern Europe in summer. I have a LHD SLK200 (R171) which I take to Spain in the winter.

It was never my plan to take both, and I don't want to tour with the SLK behind, just wondering if there and back at the start and end of winter is a realistic option. Once you have them you ponder this stuff.

B564 has air ride suspension which may make a train weight difference, otherwise it seems to me its marginal, but running light might be OK.

Expert opinions welcome

SLK about 13 feet and kerb weight 1390 kgs


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Your trailer will be around 350kg too. I imagine that if comes within your train weight it's possible but a strain on the van.

I am assuming your van is under 3500kg or that you have C1+E unrestricted? Alan.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I wouldn't have thought the Air Ride would increase your train weight - in fact because of the added weight it may actually decrease the towable weight due to having increased the GVW

What is your plated train weight and your plated gross vehicle weight?

Also the Mass In Running Order of the Hymer?

I believe it will be the GVW of the SLK that will be taken into account (see below) rather than the actual weight kerbside - but I may be wrong

Is the SLK an auto by any chance?

The weight of the A frame will also need to be taken into account

With all the above I think you will be on the very edge of legality.

Oh! - and if you are talking about taking the merc to Spain on an A frame, you probably will attract the attention of the Polis there who will probably nick you.

Why not pay me to deliver and collect the Merc for you?? 

SLK-Class SLK 200 K [2009-2011] Technical Specs
Dimensions and Weights	
Overall Length (mm)	4082
Overall Width (mm)	1777
Overall Height (mm)	1297
Wheel Base (mm)	2430
Ground Clearance (mm)	120
Front Track (mm)	1530
Rear Track (mm)	1541
Boot Space (liter)	300
*Kerb Weight (kg)	1390
Gross Vehicle Weight (kg)	1705*
No of Doors	2

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Forgive me for sounding naïve, but isn't the Merc an automatic? Is so then it cannot be towed at all. It can only be transported on a trailer.
Gerry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe that as it's cargo on the trailer what it actually weighs then is what will count and not the GVW of the car. I hope so as I am about to buy a trailer to tow my little car on based on that premise, Alan.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes - I agree with that Alan - OP did not actually state A frame or trailer - but I think he's stuffed either way TBH - Hence my gracious offer to drive the car there and back...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Interestingly we were recently on an Aire type site near Murcia in Spain and two lots turned up A framing, one British and one Dutch as far as I remember. Neither had encountered problems in Spain. As it was Murcia they had travelled a good distance unmolested. Just lucky I guess.

The OP could always A frame as far as the Spanish border then assuming he had another driver with him they could drive it the rest of the way. Assuming the car is suitable for A framing behind his van, Alan.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I wouldn't have thought the Air Ride would increase your train weight - in fact because of the added weight it may actually decrease the towable weight due to having increased the GVW

What is your plated train weight and your plated gross vehicle weight?

*Bought unseen so not entirely sure, just guess from this forum that my train weight will be about 5000.*

Also the Mass In Running Order of the Hymer?

I believe it will be the GVW of the SLK that will be taken into account (see below) rather than the actual weight kerbside - but I may be wrong

*My ignorance, I thought kerb weight.... oh well, the higher one would kill off all chance *

Is the SLK an auto by any chance? * Yes*

The weight of the A frame will also need to be taken into account

With all the above I think you will be on the very edge of legality.

Oh! - and if you are talking about taking the merc to Spain on an A frame, you probably will attract the attention of the Polis there who will probably nick you.

*Well I think I'd be back in trailer world, my UK Panda has Car-a-tow fitted, but is RHD and anyway that's illegal here, and anyway what's the point in having a red convertible in the UK!!*

Why not pay me to deliver and collect the Merc for you?? 

*Good idea, but let me rent it to you instead and give you a ride to Malaga for getting home! *

Dave


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

If you look on the skirt around the habitation door area, their should be a vin plate, post those figures and I am sure someone will be able to help.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

takeaflight said:


> If you look on the skirt around the habitation door area, their should be a vin plate, post those figures and I am sure someone will be able to help.


Yes I'm sure, trouble is I'm on the Costa del Sol until the end of the month!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am pretty certain that A frame (loads of issues don't get me started) OR trailer will both be wayover your max train weight. 

If the Hymer is a 3500kg MGW model you will not have a chance. I had a '97 B544 and that was almost at its MGW when empty!!


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

JustRadio said:


> takeaflight said:
> 
> 
> > If you look on the skirt around the habitation door area, their should be a vin plate, post those figures and I am sure someone will be able to help.
> ...


Probably best you give us a shout when you have "eyes on" the van

We can start again then (before we all fall out agreeing with each other...).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

You need the weight of the MH before you can do anything

GVW and Train Weight,, that will then give you your max towing weight

Then its the GVW of the SLK and Trailer,, simple



I tow a SL on a twin axle Brian James trailer, that from memory is near 2200 kgs all up, way over 85% of other MH's capabilty


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not sure it applies to MHs towing, but as a goods vehicle, I had a 3500kg sprinter towing 2000kg on a four wheel braked trailer totally legal, with tachograph installed, my actual maximum I ever travelled with like that was 5450kg, and bloody hard work, you have to be very careful or you could do a clutch in crossing town, so I would think towing the SLK on a Trailer would be legal if not practical, as for towing on an A frame, possible to tow Autos, just disconnect the prop shaft, wire it up securely and reconnect at the end of the journey.


----------

